# Deer creek



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

fished below dam today not a bite.. threw the sink at them.. they are letting water out, its up, decently clear though.. there are millions of shad swimming along bank so if you need any.. there's plenty.


----------



## bigscott (May 6, 2015)

thanks for the info


----------



## 614ahb33 (Nov 19, 2013)

How is the water lookin today


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

R the saugeye hitting good in deer creek ?


----------



## 614ahb33 (Nov 19, 2013)

MasterAngler33 said:


> R the saugeye hitting good in deer creek ?


Just got back from deer creek fishing below Dam and the water was up the current was strong was fishing near the old restroom I caught 4 baby Saugeye nothing big but the water was up


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I was also there yesterday. My 2nd time. Spillway is way up. I drove to the boat dock and was shocked to see a lil puddle of a lake, like it was last November. The HORN blew while i was there, level went up 4 to 6 inches after a while. Only caught a tiny bass. Guy next to me caught something about 2ft long, wasnt a saugeye. Shad were busy by the rocks and seen about a 2ft saugeye pop up and out of the water and caught one, Cool. Makes no sense to me to have the spillway flowing high, while the lake is drained and the ramp is useless.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Its because its a flood control lake and is at winter pool(-14ft) until April 15th every year.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish they would move that up a few weeks but it is what it is . Should be a good spring in the lake this year.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm going Saturday everyone stay away from my spot . This will be my first outing of the year  life got me good lately lol.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Went out today with my girlfriend for 4 hours. She managed 2 small saugeye and a channel cat. Personally, i only caught shad. Lol


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

They start filling the lake , the fishing at spillway goes to crap real quick. The flow will shut down.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

I noticed they may have started filling Deer Creek already. I hope so..


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope. You didn't see all that rain last couple days. It'll be roaring today or tomorrow I'd bet.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

they fill the lake starting April 1st, has been that way for years.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> they fill the lake starting April 1st, has been that way for years.


I thought they did start April 1st . Good deal I'll be there Sunday if it's not too muddy . Need to run the boat for we are heading to Pickwick on Tuesday .


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was there Friday, and from all the rain the dam was shut off, rained all night Thursday, HARD, and lake filling fast, still muddy Sat. and Sunday, but creek clearing. Now with all the rain we are supposed to get this week it will for sure be blown out again. I'm sure the lake will be full by Weds. more than likely but they should still be dumping water at the spillway since we had all this rain.
I used to take vac. first week of April when weather was nice and the lake would fill slowly.had some nice holes in the creek the fish would herd up in as the lake would fill. Love that early fishing for the white bass in the creek bed before lake would fill, not going to happen this year.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> I was there Friday, and from all the rain the dam was shut off, rained all night Thursday, HARD, and lake filling fast, still muddy Sat. and Sunday, but creek clearing. Now with all the rain we are supposed to get this week it will for sure be blown out again. I'm sure the lake will be full by Weds. more than likely but they should still be dumping water at the spillway since we had all this rain.
> I used to take vac. first week of April when weather was nice and the lake would fill slowly.had some nice holes in the creek the fish would herd up in as the lake would fill. Love that early fishing for the white bass in the creek bed before lake would fill, not going to happen this year.


Last year when it first filled up I trolled little shad crankbaits and roadrunners in the channel towards the creek and caught white bass and some crappie . Will probably try that Sunday. Love the fight of those white bass.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I like the whitebass fishing in the channel from old rt. 207 back almost to marina, when the lake fills slow. This year it will be fishing the creek itself for sure, but love to wade it to. Have picked up some nice small mouth and a few hybrids there also.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Talked to a Park worker today, said they have been launching boats from Hardins Cabin since Saturday. Go figure, boat was at the house. Went ahead and fished the spillway, man talk about some stagnant water. I did however catch 2 16in eyes and a few decent crappie for a few lunch samiches. Those eyes surprised me with the lack of water movement. All fish caught on a 1/4 ounce Gold swedish pimple casted out and slow rolled back. Caught the first eye on the second cast, thought for sure I snagged one of those 6 in cats that are all over the place down there. I will give the lake a week or so before I venture out in the boat, give all the debris a chance to settle on the banks and let the coves warm up a bit. Good luck to all that get out! 

Linebacker43


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello everyone! I haven't fished Deer Creek in many moons. Was hoping to go give it a shot this Sunday with the nicer weather they are calling for. Can anyone tell me if the boat ramps are open or will be open this weekend?

Thanks guys.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

read the post right above yours.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> read the post right above yours.


I read the entire thread. I've seen comments saying with the rain the water level is raising quick and seems certain they'll start dumping it out the spillway again. However, yes, I also see where posts are saying boats have been going out. This was Monday, I'm trying to understand now middle of the week or in the next couple of days if they dumped the water to bring the level down or if the ramps are open.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

the lake is up two feet higher today from what it was Monday.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/

If you go to this website and then scioto, it will show you history and current info of lake.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/sci/dcs

Looks like its at 806,


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

806 is winter pool, it is not yet up to level for summer pool.
Yes 796 is winter pool I was looking at current level.
still has a ways to get to summer pool.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

796 is winter pool, summer is like 808-810 somewhere in there.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Summer pool is at 810 so the ramps should be fine . They may not have the docks in yet at the Hardin Cabin side but you should be able to launch . My only concern would be trash floating around and water clarity. I'm debating on whether to go to Rupert on Sunday or Deercreek .


----------



## conley14 (Apr 24, 2009)

is there 15" min. on the saugeye at Deer Creek?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

conley14 said:


> is there 15" min. on the saugeye at Deer Creek?


no size limit there.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

sharp33 said:


> Summer pool is at 810 so the ramps should be fine . They may not have the docks in yet at the Hardin Cabin side but you should be able to launch . My only concern would be trash floating around and water clarity. I'm debating on whether to go to Rupert on Sunday or Deercreek .


If I remember right, they never took the docks out on the Hardin side.. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fished the far north end of the lake this morning. Throwing some hair jigs stumbled upon a few whites and crappies. Nothing of any size or numbers but still nice to see them. Talked to a few guys while I was out and they said they were catching good numbers the last few days on small jigs and floating minnows. Seen 4 or 5 vehicles parked down the bottom road bed. 

If I remember correctly Dovans I think I do remember seeing the floating docks at Hardins just sitting on the ground last time I took the daughters for a nature walk back through there. I will try and make a quick trip by there tomorrow after work to check and see. I will report if I do get there.


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

glasseyes said:


> I like the whitebass fishing in the channel from old rt. 207 back almost to marina, when the lake fills slow. This year it will be fishing the creek itself for sure, but love to wade it to. Have picked up some nice small mouth and a few hybrids there also.


So I should hit up the creek instead of the lake for some bass this year? Was thinking of heading there Wednesday.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

I am guessing that the white bass will run up the creek in a couple weeks depending on the weather . Glasseyes and a few others probably know better than I . Two years ago I took my boat up the creek as far as I could go and tossed little shad cranks and it was a blast . Last year didn't have the same luck so it's hit or miss with me.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have caught white bass in the creek above the lake with snow flying, and in large numbers. lol its funny sometimes, may catch nothing but small males for long periods then a day later females, or they may run for a day or two then nothing for days. We were wading a good hole quite a few years ago and for several hours nothing, took off for a hike way up the creek and still nothing. Started to leave and I talked my buddy into going back where we started just to kill some time , it was a nice day. We went to exact same spot and caught fish for hours , non stop action , crazy .
I have found at this time of year that if we do get plenty of rainfall the run starts earlier than if it takes weeks to fill lake.


----------

